# Suddenly very high prey drive ..or whatever.



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,
It's been a while. 

It's it possible or common to see a change regarding a dog's desire to chase small animals? 
Kira is almost 2.5 years old. She had NEVER had the desire to chase cats, squirrels, and small dogs.

Yesterday, for the first time, she chased a squirrel through the woods. She was off-leash and simply bolted. 
She's never done that. It took a stern call back to get her back, but she was as agitated like I've never seen before. 

Then, just tonight. ... I open the front door, and there was this cat that she's seen a thousand times. She would normally bark, and the cat would take off. 

This time, she puffed up, growled like I've never heard, and gave this cat a full chase. 
I had to yell at the top of my lungs to recall her. 
Again, she was really agitated. 

Since this is not her normal behavior, I'm wondering if it's common for a dog to develop this type of drive for small animals, after a certain level of maturity?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question about drive Anthony but I do know that my two older dogs (6 & 6.5) changed as they matured in other ways and it happened between the ages of 2-4. (more serious, more aware of their surroundings, that kind of thing.) I think it's normal to see changes as they mature and Kira is at that age now. 
Speaking of Kira, we haven't seen any pictures of her lately...get your camera out.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I don't know the answer to your question about drive Anthony but I do know that my two older dogs (6 & 6.5) changed as they matured in other ways and it happened between the ages of 2-4. (more serious, more aware of their surroundings, that kind of thing.) I think it's normal to see changes as they mature and Kira is at that age now.
> Speaking of Kira, we haven't seen any pictures of her lately...get your camera out.


Definitely seeing some changes. 
Just getting a sense of confidence, and (as you mentioned) a constant awareness of her surroundings.

She's still a good girl, and even though she's trained enough to be handled in any situation, I feel as if she's challenging me more than she's ever in the past. 
She's not as predictable anymore.

Here are a couple phone pics for you:






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is so gorgeous

And yes, I think as dogs mature, things are always changing, especially their level of confidence. Some dogs don't mature till they are 2 sometimes 3 years old and what we saw one day , we may see different tomorrow.

Masi doesn't have alot of prey drive, would lay out in the backyard and practically let squirrels crawl on her (not literally but you get the picture)..Now I see the stalk and chase occasionally, they are always changing


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> *she is so gorgeous*
> 
> And yes, I think as dogs mature, things are always changing, especially their level of confidence. Some dogs don't mature till they are 2 sometimes 3 years old and what we saw one day , we may see different tomorrow.
> 
> Masi doesn't have alot of prey drive, would lay out in the backyard and practically let squirrels crawl on her (not literally but you get the picture)..Now I see the stalk and chase occasionally, they are always changing


Thank you 

I think it's safe to say that most people really don't understand the developmental cycle these dogs go through. (myself included). You can read all you want, but to witness it firsthand, is an experience in itself.
As you know by now, I've been Kira's biggest observer. I've analyzed her moods, and actions since day one.

At 27 months, I'm still on my toes with her


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry, Anthony. I think Kira's prey drive is just beginning...you must send her to me....she is LOVELY!!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine have chased critters from the get go, but we have noticed changes in behaviour as they matured, more confidence and more relaxed in new environments.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Mine have chased critters from the get go, but we have noticed changes in behaviour as they matured, more confidence and more relaxed in new environments.


I can't say more relaxed. .. If I have to guess, I'd suggest that she was more on the timid side, and is just now starting to feel sure of herself. 
This confidence is transferring her energy into wanting to be part of everything around her. 
She's much more excitable than in the past, and unfortunately also more reactive. 
Much more aloof around people, less inviting to dogs, small animals and very standoffish to children. 
We had a glimpse of this as a puppy, and now it's a full blown no no to small children. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a beautiful girl, yes I think she is maturing, ive certainly seen this same type of behavior in my girl. prey drive she has always had, but now I see that she is not welcoming to strange dogs. Now kids, well she still loves them, for now anyway (that might change next week). lol, oh kira and lexie are the same age.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

shes 2.5 shes starting to think shes bad ass now lol 

She didnt chase the cat before because she was maybe intimidated by it. Yes a lot of dogs are intimidated by them lol 


DID YOu notice how your dog is with other big dogs?? her friends? dog parks? is she acting more cocky not taking any crap now ?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

pets4life said:


> shes 2.5 shes starting to think shes bad ass now lol
> 
> She didnt chase the cat before because she was maybe intimidated by it. Yes a lot of dogs are intimidated by them lol
> 
> ...


I don't do dog parks, so I can't comment. 
She has her friends for one on one, but lately she's gotten a bit too rough with them. 
Cocky is about right. 
When she walks in a room, she had this " look at me" attitude. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

All mine have matured at diff ages, my male at 6 yrs old and had no prey drive till he hit 6. Female gsd prey drive kicked in at 2. Last gsd prey drive at 9 months, rottx around 8 , like others said each dog matures differently, so now its kiras turn. As far as other dog tolerance my last gsd hated other dogs when she hit 2, pitx when he hit 7 , rottx at 8 and current gsd still good with all dogs and she will be 4 inmarch


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

mebully21 said:


> All mine have matured at diff ages, my male at 6 yrs old and had no prey drive till he hit 6. Female gsd prey drive kicked in at 2. Last gsd prey drive at 9 months, rottx around 8 , like others said each dog matures differently, so now its kiras turn. As far as other dog tolerance my last gsd hated other dogs when she hit 2, pitx when he hit 7 , rottx at 8 and current gsd still good with all dogs and she will be 4 inmarch


This Is so interesting. Thanks for sharing it. 

So It seems Kira is right on schedule, and what I'm seeing is very real. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Nothing to do with prey drive but I've noticed a dramatic change in Ollie during the past couple months since he turned a year old. He has become much more 'dog' and harder to handle, getting cocky is definitely a good description, lol. Then again he's an intact male with hormones probably a ragin' right now.

GSD's can take a long time to fully mature so I wouldn't be surprised about a change in prey drive especially as their confidence grows.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she's quite the looker. developmental cycles and training are hand in hand.



Anthony8858 said:


> Thank you
> 
> >>>>> I think it's safe to say that most people really don't understand the developmental cycle these dogs go through. <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

sounds like typical gsd maturing


----------

